# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Титаник

## Justin

«Тита́ник» (RMS Titanic) — британский пароход компании «Уайт Стар Лайн», второй из трёх пароходов-близнецов типа «Олимпик». Крупнейший пассажирский лайнер мира на момент своей постройки. Во время первого рейса 14 апреля 1912 года столкнулся с айсбергом и через 2 часа 40 минут затонул. На борту находилось 1 316 пассажиров и 908 членов экипажа, всего 2 224 человека. Из них спаслись 711 человек, погибло 1 513. Катастрофа «Титаника» стала легендарной, по её сюжету снято несколько художественных фильмов.

Постройка

Заложен 31 марта 1909 года на верфях судостроительной компании «Харланд энд Вольф» в Куинс-Айленд (Белфаст, Северная Ирландия), спущен на воду 31 мая 1911 года, прошёл ходовые испытания 2 апреля 1912 года.
Технические характеристики
высота от киля до верхушек труб — 53,4 м;
машинное отделение — 29 котлов, 159 угольных топок;
Непотопляемость корабля обеспечивали 15 водонепроницаемых переборок в трюме, создающих 16 условно водонепроницаемых отсеков; пространство между дном и настилом второго дна было разделено поперечными и продольными перегородками на 46 водонепроницаемых отсеков

----------


## Justin

Конструкция и оборудование

Переборки

Водонепроницаемые переборки, обозначенные от носа к корме буквами от «A» до «P», поднимались от второго дна и проходили через 4 или 5 палуб: первые две и последние пять доходили до палубы «D», восемь переборок в центре лайнера достигали только палубы «Е». Все переборки были настолько прочными, что должны были выдержать значительное давление при получении пробоины.

«Титаник» был построен так, что мог оставаться на плаву при затоплении любых двух из его 16 водонепроницаемых отсеков, любых трёх из первых пяти отсеков, или же всех первых четырёх отсеков.

Первые две переборки в носовой и последняя в кормовой части были сплошными, во всех остальных имелись герметичные двери, позволявшие команде и пассажирам передвигаться между отсеками. На настиле второго дна, в переборке «К», были единственные двери, которые вели в холодильную камеру. На палубах «F» и «E» почти во всех переборках имелись герметичные двери, соединявшие используемые пассажирами помещения, все их можно было задраивать как дистанционно, так и вручную, при помощи устройства, расположенного непосредственно на двери и с той палубы, до которой доходила переборка. Для задраивания таких дверей на пассажирских палубах требовался специальный ключ, который имелся только у старших стюардов. Но на палубе «G» двери в переборках отсутствовали.

В переборках «D»—«O», непосредственно над вторым дном в отсеках, где располагались машины и котлы, находилось 12 вертикально закрываемых дверей, с помощью электрического привода ими управляли с ходового мостика. В случае опасности или аварии, либо тогда, когда так сочли необходимым капитан или вахтенный офицер, электромагниты по сигналу с мостика освобождали защёлки и все 12 дверей под действием собственной тяжести опускались и пространство за ними оказывалось герметично закрытым. Если двери закрывались по электросигналу с мостика, то открыть их можно было только после снятия напряжения с электропривода.

В потолке каждого отсека находился запасной люк, обычно ведший на шлюпочную палубу. По его железному трапу могли подняться те, кто не успел покинуть помещение до закрытия дверей.

----------


## Justin

Шлюпки

В формальном соответствии с действовавшими требованиями Британского кодекса торгового мореплавания пароход имел 20 спасательных шлюпок, которых было достаточно для посадки 1178 человек, то есть для 50 % людей, находившихся в этот момент на борту и 30 % от плановой загрузки.

Палубы

На «Титанике» имелось 8 стальных палуб, расположенных друг над другом на расстоянии 2,5—3,2 м. Самая верхняя была шлюпочная, под ней находилось семь остальных, обозначенных сверху вниз буквами от «A» до «G». Только палубы «C», «D», «E» и «F» проходили по всей длине судна. Шлюпочная палуба и палуба «А» не доходили ни до носовой части, ни до кормы, а палуба «G» располагалась только в передней части лайнера — от котельных отделений до носа и в кормовой части — от машинного отделения до среза кормы. На открытой шлюпочной палубе размещались 20 спасательных шлюпок, вдоль бортов находились прогулочные палубы.

Палуба «A» длиной 150 м почти вся предназначалась для пассажиров первого класса. Палуба «В» прерывалась в носовой части, образуя открытое пространство над палубой «С», а затем продолжалась в виде 37-метровой носовой надстройки с оборудованием для обслуживания якорей и швартовным устройством. В передней части палубы «C» располагались якорные лебёдки для двух главных бортовых якорей, там же находился камбуз и столовая для матросов и кочегаров. За носовой надстройкой размещалась прогулочная (так называемая межнадстроечная) палуба для пассажиров третьего класса длиной 15 м. На палубе «D» была ещё одна, изолированная, прогулочная палуба третьего класса. По всей длине палубы «Е» шли каюты пассажиров первого и второго классов, а также каюты стюардов и механиков. В первой части палубы «F» располагались 64 каюты пассажиров второго класса и основные жилые помещения пассажиров третьего, протянувшиеся на 45 м и занимавшие всю ширину лайнера. Тут было два больших салона, столовая пассажиров третьего класса, судовые прачечные, бассейн и турецкие бани. Палуба «G» захватывала только носовую и кормовую часть, между которыми размещались котельные отделения. Носовая часть палубы длиной 58 м была на 2 м выше ватерлинии, к центру лайнера она постепенно понижалась и на противоположном конце была уже на уровне ватерлинии. Здесь было 26 кают для 106 пассажиров третьего класса, остальную площадь занимали багажное отделение для пассажиров первого класса, судовая почта и зал для игры в мяч. За носовой частью палубы располагались бункеры с углём, занимавшие 6 водонепроницаемых отсеков вокруг дымоходов, за ними шли 2 отсека с паропроводами поршневых паровых машин и турбинное отделение. Далее следовала кормовая часть палубы длиной 64 м со складами, кладовыми и 60 каютами для 186 пассажиров третьего класса, которая находилась уже ниже ватерлинии.

_Justin добавил 18.01.2011 в 21:06_
Мачты

Одна находилась на корме, другая — на полубаке, каждая была стальной с верхней частью из тика. На передней, на высоте 29 м от ватерлинии, размещалась марсовая площадка («воронье гнездо»), добраться до которой можно было по внутреннему металлическому трапу
Служебные помещения

В передней части шлюпочной палубы находился ходовой мостик, удалённый от носа на 58 м. На мостике располагалась ходовая рубка со штурвалом и компасом, сразу за ней помещение, где хранились навигационные карты. Справа от рулевой рубки были штурманская рубка, каюта капитана и часть кают офицеров, слева — остальные каюты офицеров. Позади них, за передней трубой, была рубка радиотелеграфа и каюта радиста. В передней части палубы «D» располагались жилые помещения для 108 кочегаров, особый винтовой трап соединял эту палубу непосредственно с котельными, так что кочегары могли уходить на рабочие места и возвращаться, не проходя мимо кают или салонов для пассажиров. В передней части палубы «Е» находились жилые помещения для 72 грузчиков и 44 матросов. В первой части палубы «F» располагались кубрики 53 кочегаров третьей смены. На палубе «G» находились помещения для 45 кочегаров и смазчиков.

----------


## Justin

Второе дно

Второе дно располагалось примерно в полутора метрах над килем и занимало 9/10 длины судна, не захватывая лишь небольшие участки в носовой части и корме. На втором дне были установлены котлы, поршневые паровые машины, паровая турбина и электрогенераторы, всё это было прочно закреплено на стальных плитах, оставшееся пространство использовалось для грузов, угля и цистерн с питьевой водой. На участке машинного отделения второе дно поднималось на 2,1 м над килем, что увеличивало защиту лайнера при повреждении внешней обшивки
Силовая установка

Зарегистрированная мощность паровых машин и турбины составляла 50 тыс. л. с. (фактически 55 тыс. л.с.). Турбина размещалась в пятом водонепроницаемом отсеке в кормовой части лайнера, в следующем отсеке, ближе к носу, располагались паровые машины, другие 6 отсеков были заняты двадцатью четырьмя двухпроточными и пятью однопроточными котлами, вырабатывавшими пар для главных машин, турбины, генераторов и вспомогательных механизмов. Диаметр каждого котла был 4,79 м, длина двухпроточных равнялась 6,08 м, однопроточных — 3,57 м. У каждого двухпроточного котла имелось 6 топок, а у однопроточного — 3. Кроме того, «Титаник» был оснащён четырьмя вспомогательными машинами с генераторами, каждый мощностью 400 киловатт, вырабатывавшими ток напряжением 100 вольт. Рядом с ними были ещё два 30-киловаттных генератора.

----------


## Justin

Трубы

Лайнер имел 4 трубы. Диаметр каждой был 7,3 м, высота — 18,5 м. Три первые отводили дым из топок котлов, четвёртая, расположенная над отсеком турбины, выполняла функции вытяжного вентилятора, к ней был подведён дымоход для судовых кухонь. Продольный разрез судна представлен на его макете, экспонируемом в Немецком музее Мюнхена, где со всей очевидностью видно, что последняя труба не была связана с топками. Существует мнение, что при конструировании судна было учтено распространенное мнение публики, что солидность и надёжность судна прямо зависит от числа его труб. Из литературы следует, также, что в последние моменты уходящего в воду почти вертикально судна, его фальшивая труба сорвалась со своего места и, упав в воду, убила большое количество находящихся в воде пассажиров и членов комананды
Электрообеспечение

К распределительной сети было подключено 10 тыс. лампочек, 562 электрообогревателя, главным образом в каютах первого класса, 153 электромотора, в том числе электроприводы для восьми кранов общей грузоподъёмностью 18 т, 4 грузовые лебёдки грузоподъёмностью 750 кг, 4 лифта, каждый на 12 человек. Помимо этого, электричество потребляли телефонная станция и радиосвязь, вентиляторы в котельном и машинном отделениях, аппараты в гимнастическом зале, десятки машин и приборов в кухнях, в том числе холодильники.

Связь

Телефонный коммутатор обслуживал 50 линий. Радиооборудование на лайнере было самым современным, мощность основного передатчика составляла 5 киловатт, питание поступало от электрогенератора. Второй, аварийный передатчик, питался от батарей. Между двумя мачтами были натянуты 4 антенны, некоторые высотой до 75 м. Гарантированная дальность прохождения радиосигнала составляла 250 миль. Днём при благоприятных условиях возможна была связь на расстоянии до 400 миль, а ночью — до 2000.

Радиооборудование поступило на борт 2 апреля от фирмы «Маркони», к этому времени монополизировавшей радиопромышленность Италии и Англии. Два молодых офицера-радиста весь день собирали и устанавливали станцию, для проверки сразу же была проведена тестовая связь с береговой станцией в Мэлин Хед, на северном побережье Ирландии, и с Ливерпулем. 3 апреля радиоаппаратура работала как часы, в этот день была установлена связь с островом Тенерифе на расстоянии 2000 миль и с Порт-Саидом в Египте (3000 миль). В январе 1912 «Титанику» были присвоены радиопозывные «MUC», потом они были заменены на «MGY», ранее принадлежавшие американскому судну «Йель». Как доминирующая радиокомпания, «Маркони» ввела свои собственные радиопозывные, большинство из которых начинались на букву «М», вне зависимости от её расположения и страны приписки судна, на котором она была установлена.

----------


## Justin

Джона Джекоба Астора IV и его жену Мадлен Астор, бизнесмена Бенджамина Гуггенхайма, владельца универмага «Macy's» Исидора Штрауса и его супругу Иду, эксцентричную миллионершу Маргарет Молли Браун, получившую после гибели судна прозвище «Непотопляемая», сэра Косма Дафф Гордона и его жену, популярную в начале века модельера леди Люси Дафф Гордон, бизнесмена и игрока в крикет Джона Тайера, британского журналиста Уильяма Томаса Стида, графиню Ротскую, военного помощника президента США Арчибальда Батта, киноактрису Дороти Гибсон и многих других
Хронология

Путь «Титаника» и место его крушения.
Среда, 10 апреля 1912 года 
12:00 — «Титаник» отходит от причальной стенки Саутгемптонского порта и едва избегает столкновения с американским лайнером «Нью-Йорк». На борту «Титаника» 922 пассажира.
19:00 — остановка в Шербуре (Франция) для взятия на борт 274 пассажиров и почты.
21:00 — «Титаник» вышел из Шербура и направился в Квинстаун (Ирландия).
Четверг, 11 апреля 1912 года 
12:30 — остановка в Квинстауне для взятия на борт 120 пассажиров и почты; один член команды дезертирует с «Титаника».
14:00 — «Титаник» отбывает из Квинстауна с 1316 пассажирами и 891 членом экипажа на борту.
Воскресенье, 14 апреля 1912 года 
09:00 — «Карония» сообщает о льдах в районе 42° северной широты, 49—51° западной долготы.
13:42 — «Балтик» сообщает о наличии льдов в районе 41°51′ северной широты, 49°52′ западной долготы.
13:45 — «Америка» сообщает о льдах в районе 41°27′ северной широты, 50°8′ западной долготы.
19:00 — температура воздуха 43° по шкале Фаренгейта (6 °C).
19:30 — температура воздуха 39° по шкале Фаренгейта (3,9 °C).
19:30 — «Калифорниэн» сообщает о льдах в районе 42°3′ северной широты, 49°9′ западной долготы.
21:00 — температура воздуха 33° по шкале Фаренгейта (0,6 °C).
21:30 — второй помощник капитана Лайтоллер предупреждает судового плотника и вахтенных в машинном отделении о том, что необходимо следить за системой пресной воды — вода в трубопроводах может замёрзнуть; он велит вперёдсмотрящим наблюдать за появлением льдов.
21:40 — «Месаба» сообщает о льдах в районе 42°—41°25′ северной широты, 49°—50°30′ западной долготы.
22:00 — температура воздуха 32° по шкале Фаренгейта (0 °C).
22:30 — температура забортной воды понизилась до 31° по шкале Фаренгейта (−0,56 °C).
23:00 — «Калифорниэн» предупреждает о наличии льдов, но радист «Титаника» обрывает радиообмен раньше, чем «Калифорниэн» успевает сообщить координаты района.
23:40 — В точке с координатами 41°46′ северной широты, 50°14′ западной долготы (впоследствии выяснилось, что эти координаты были рассчитаны неверно) на расстоянии около 450 метров прямо по курсу был замечен айсберг. Несмотря на манёвр, через 39 секунд произошло касание подводной части судна, корпус получил многочисленные мелкие пробоины на длину около 100 метров. Из 16 водонепроницаемых отсеков судна 6 были прорезаны (в шестом течь была крайне незначительна).

----------


## Justin

Понедельник, 15 апреля 1912 года 
00:05 — отдан приказ расчехлить спасательные шлюпки и созвать членов экипажа и пассажиров к местам сбора.
00:15 — с «Титаника» передан первый радиотелеграфный сигнал о помощи.
00:45 — выпущена первая сигнальная ракета, и спущена на воду первая спасательная шлюпка (№ 7). Носовая палуба уходит под воду.
01:15 — допущены на палубу пассажиры 3 класса.
01:40 — выпущена последняя сигнальная ракета.
02:05 — спущена последняя спасательная шлюпка (складная шлюпка D). Носовая часть шлюпочной палубы уходит под воду.
02:08 — «Титаник» резко вздрагивает и сдвигается вперёд. Волна прокатывается по палубе и заливает мостик, смывая в воду пассажиров и членов команды.
02:10 — переданы последние радиотелеграфные сигналы.
02:15 — «Титаник» высоко задирает вверх корму, обнажая руль и гребные винты.
02:17 — гаснет электрическое освещение.
02:18 — «Титаник», быстро погружаясь, разламывается на две части.
02:20 — «Титаник» затонул.
03:30 — из спасательных шлюпок замечают сигнальные ракеты, выпущенные с «Карпатии».
04:10 — «Карпатия» подобрала первую шлюпку с «Титаника» (шлюпку № 2).
08:30 — «Карпатия» подобрала последнюю (№ 12) шлюпку с «Титаника».
08:50 — «Карпатия», взяв на борт 704 человека, спасшихся с «Титаника», берёт курс на Нью-Йорк.
Четверг, 18 апреля 1912 года 
«Карпатия» прибывает в Нью-Йорк
Столкновение

Распознав в лёгкой дымке айсберг, вперёдсмотрящий Флит предупредил «перед нами — лёд» и три раза ударил в колокол, что означало преграду прямо по курсу, после чего бросился к телефону, соединявшему «воронье гнездо» с мостиком. Находившийся на мостике шестой помощник Муди ответил почти мгновенно и услышал выкрик «лёд прямо по носу!!!» («ice right ahead!!!»). Вежливо поблагодарив, Муди обратился к вахтенному офицеру Мэрдоку и повторил предупреждение. Тот бросился к телеграфу, поставил его ручку на «стоп» и крикнул «право на борт», одновременно передав в машинное отделение приказ «полный назад», нажал рычаг, включавший закрытие водонепроницаемых дверей в переборках котелен и машинном отделении.

По терминологии 1912 года команда «право руля» (даже если штурвал надо было вращать влево) означала поворот кормы судна вправо, а носа — влево (на русских судах c 1909 г. уже использовалась естественная подача команд). Рулевой Роберт Хитченс налёг на рукоятку штурвального колеса и быстро повернул его против часовой стрелки до упора, после чего Мэрдоку доложили «руль вправо, сэр». В эту минуту на мостик прибежали ещё вахтенный рулевой Альфред Оливер и Боксхолл, находившийся в штурманской рубке, когда в «вороньем гнезде» раздались удары колокола.

Известно, что на «Титанике» не использовались бинокли для впередсмотрящих, поскольку отсутствовал ключ от сейфа с биноклями, что также могло стать одной из причин крушения лайнера. Однако о существовании биноклей стало известно лишь через 95 лет после крушения корабля, когда один из них был выставлен в аукционном доме «Генри Элдридж и сыновья» в городе Дивайзес, графство Уилтшир. Вторым помощником капитана «Титаника» должен был стать Дэвид Блейр, для чего он и прибыл 3 апреля 1912 года из Белфаста в Саутгемптон. Однако руководство компании «Уайт Стар Лайн» в последний момент заменило его на Генри Уайлда, первого помощника с аналогичного судна «Олимпик», поскольку он имел опыт в управлении столь большими лайнерами, в результате чего Блэр в спешке забыл передать ключ человеку, пришедшему на его место. Впрочем, многие историки сходятся на мнении, что наличие биноклей не помолго бы предотвратить катастроф

----------


## Justin

«Титаник» тонет
Спасательные шлюпки

На борту «Титаника» было 2208 человек, но общая вместимость спасательных шлюпок составляла только 1178 человек. Причина была в том, что согласно действовавшим тогда правилам, общая вместимость спасательных шлюпок зависела от тоннажа судна, а не от количества пассажиров и членов экипажа. Правила были составлены в 1894 году, когда самые большие суда имели водоизмещение около 10 000 тонн. Водоизмещение «Титаника» было 46 328 тонн.

Но и эти шлюпки были заполнены лишь частично. Капитан Смит отдал приказ или указание «сначала женщины и дети». Офицеры интерпретировали этот приказ по-разному. Второй помощник капитана Лайтоллер, командовавший спуском шлюпок у левого борта, позволял мужчинам занимать места в шлюпках, только если нужны были гребцы и ни при каких других обстоятельствах. Первый помощник Мэрдок, командовавший спуском шлюпок у правого борта, позволял спуститься мужчинам, если не было женщин и детей. Так, в шлюпке номер 1 было занято лишь 12 мест из 40. Кроме того, поначалу многие пассажиры не хотели занимать места в шлюпках, потому что «Титаник», на котором не было внешних повреждений, казался им более безопасным. Последние шлюпки заполнялись лучше, потому что пассажирам уже было очевидно, что «Титаник» затонет. В самой последней шлюпке было занято 44 места из 47. Но в шестнадцатой отбывшей от борта шлюпке было много свободных мест, в ней спасались пассажиры 1 класса.

В результате анализа операции по спасению людей с «Титаника» делается вывод о том, что при адекватных действиях команды жертв было бы как минимум на 553 человека меньше. Причиной низкой выживаемости пассажиров на судне называется установка, данная капитаном, на спасение в первую очередь женщин и детей, а не всех пассажиров; заинтересованность экипажа в таком порядке посадки в шлюпки. Препятствуя мужчинам-пассажирам в доступе к шлюпкам, мужчины из экипажа получали возможность занимать места в полупустых шлюпках сами, прикрывая свои интересы «благородными побуждениями» заботы о женщинах и детях. В случае, если бы все пассажиры, мужчины и женщины, занимали места в шлюпках, мужчины из экипажа в них не попали бы и их шансы на спасение были бы равны нулю, и экипаж не мог этого не понимать. Мужчины из команды занимали часть мест почти во всех шлюпках по ходу эвакуации с судна, в среднем 10 человек из экипажа на 1 шлюпку. Спаслось 24 % от численности экипажа, примерно столько же, сколько спаслось пассажиров 3 класса (25 . У команды не было никаких оснований считать свой долг выполненным — большинство пассажиров оставалось на корабле без надежды на спасение, не было выполнено даже распоряжение спасать в первую очередь женщин и детей (несколько десятков детей, и более сотни женщин так и не село в шлюпки).

В отчёте британской комиссии о результатах расследования обстоятельств гибели «Титаника» указывается, что «если бы шлюпки задерживали немного дольше перед спуском на воду, или если бы двери прохода были открыты для пассажиров, большее число из них могли бы попасть на шлюпки». Причиной низкой выживаемости пассажиров 3 класса с большой долей вероятности можно считать препятствия, чинимые экипажем для прохода пассажиров на палубу, закрытие дверей прохода. Сравнение результатов эвакуации с «Титаника» с результатами эвакуации с судна «Лузитания» (1915) показывает, что операцию эвакуации на судах, подобных «Титанику» и «Лузитании» можно организовать без диспропорции в процентах спасшихся в зависимости от пола или класса пассажиров.

Люди в шлюпках, как правило, не спасали тех, кто находился в воде. Напротив, они старались отплыть как можно дальше от места крушения, боясь, что находящиеся в воде перевернут их лодки или что их засосёт в воронку от тонущего судна. С воды было подобрано живыми всего 6 человек.

----------


## Justin

Состав погибших и выживших

В первые дни газеты сообщали неверную информацию о числе жертв, основанную на противоречивых слухах

Спаслись почти все женщины и дети из кают 1 и 2 классов. Больше половины женщин и детей из кают 3 класса погибли, поскольку им было трудно найти путь наверх через лабиринты узких коридоров. Погибли также почти все мужчины. Трагедия семьи Полсон унесла жизни матери Альмы и всех её четырёх малолетних детей, которых в Нью-Йорке напрасно ждал отец Нильс.

Уцелело 323 мужчины (20 % всех взрослых мужчин) и 331 женщина (75 % всех взрослых женщин), в том числе Виолетт Джессоп, Дороти Гибсон, Молли Браун, Люси Дафф Гордон, графиня Ротская и другие.

В мае 2006 года в возрасте 99 лет умерла последняя американка-очевидец, выжившая при крушении «Титаника». Об этом сообщило бостонское похоронное бюро. Она скончалась накануне в своём доме. Шведка по происхождению Лиллиан Гертруд Асплунд (швед. Lillian Gertrud Asplund), которой во время катастрофы было пять лет, потеряла в ней отца и трёх братьев. Выжили её мать и брат, которому тогда было три года. Они были пассажирами третьего класса и спаслись в шлюпке № 15. Асплунд была последней, кто помнил о том, как произошла трагедия, однако она избегала публичности и редко говорила об этом событии.

Последняя из пассажиров «Титаника», Миллвина Дин, которой на момент гибели лайнера было два с половиной месяца, скончалась 31 мая 2009 года. Её прах был развеян по ветру 24 октября 2009 года в порту Саутгемптона, откуда «Титаник» начал свой единственный рейс.

----------


## Justin

Теории по поводу причин аварии

Обшивка

В 1994 году кусок корабельной обшивки был передан в лабораторию канадского министерства обороны в Галифаксе. Работники лаборатории решили подвергнуть его так называемому испытанию на ударную вязкость на образцах Шарпи, определяющему хрупкость стали. Суть теста состояла в следующем: опытный образец, закреплённый в специальном зажиме, должен был выдержать удар 30-килограммового маятника. Для сравнения был протестирован аналогичный кусок стали, используемой в современных судах. Перед испытанием оба образца держали в спиртовой ванне температурой 1,7 °C (такой же была температура морской воды в месте гибели лайнера). Современная сталь выдержала проверку с честью: в результате удара металлическая пластина лишь V-образно согнулась, а фрагмент «Титаника» был разбит на две части. Возможно, он стал таким хрупким, пролежав 82 года на дне Атлантики. Канадским исследователям удалось достать образец 80-летней стали с белфастской судоверфи, где в своё время строился «Титаник». Тест на ударную вязкость на образцах Шарпи он перенёс не лучше своего затонувшего собрата.

Заключение специалистов гласило: сталь, использованная для обшивки корпуса «Титаника», была низкокачественной, с большой примесью серы, что делало её очень ломкой при пониженных температурах. Если бы обшивку изготовили из качественной, вязкой стали с низким содержанием серы, она бы в значительной мере смягчила силу удара. Металлические листы просто вогнулись бы внутрь и повреждения корпуса оказались бы не столь серьёзными. Возможно, тогда «Титаник» был бы спасён или, по крайней мере, оставался бы на плаву в течение долгого времени, достаточного для эвакуации большей части пассажиров. Также по данным исследований была выявлена подверженность стали обшивки в холодных водах хрупкому разрыву, что также ускорило затопление судна.

С другой стороны, этот тест доказывает лишь, что современная сталь гораздо лучше той, что использовалась в начале XX века. Он не доказывает, что сталь, которая использовалась для постройки «Титаника», была низкокачественной (или не лучшей) для своего времени.

В первые годы XXI века в ряде средств массмедиа, со ссылкой на новейшие исследования корпуса судна глубоководными аппаратами, высказывалось мнение, что при столкновении с айсбергом пароход не получил пробоины, и его обшивка выдержала удар. Причиной гибели было то, что заклёпки корпуса не смогли предотвратить расхождение её листов, и в образовавшуюся длинную щель начала поступать забортная вода.

----------


## Justin

Радисты

Внутренняя система связи лайнера была крайне неудовлетворительной, прямой связи с капитаном не было — все сообщения ему необходимо было докладывать устно. Причина заключалась в том, что радиотелеграфная станция считалась роскошью, и основная задача телеграфистов состояла в обслуживании особо состоятельных пассажиров — известно, что только за 36 часов работы радисты передали более 250 телеграмм. Оплата за телеграфные услуги производилась на месте, в радиорубке, и по тем временам была весьма не малой, и чаевые при этом текли рекой.

К сожалению, радиожурнал с «Титаника» не уцелел, но по сохранившимся записям с различных судов, имевших связь с лайнером, удалось более или менее восстановить картину работы радистов. Сообщения о дрейфующих льдах и айсбергах начали поступать уже утром рокового числа — 14 апреля, указывались точные координаты зоны повышенной опасности. Но «Титаник» продолжал плыть дальше, не сворачивая с курса и не снижая скорости. В 19:30 пришла в частности телеграмма с транспортного судна «Месаба»: «Сообщаю о льдах от 42 градусов до 41 градуса 25 минут северной широты и от 49 градусов до 50 градусов 30 минут западной долготы. Видел большое количество айсбергов, ледяные поля». В это время старший офицер связи «Титаника» Джек Филлипс трудился на благо пассажиров, передавая на станцию мыса Рас неиссякающий поток посланий, тогда как самое важное сообщение так до капитана и не дошло, затерявшись в бумажном ворохе — радист «Месабы» забыл пометить сообщение как «Ice Report» с префиксом MSG, что значило «лично капитану». Эта маленькая деталь с лихвой перекрыла самоотверженную работу Филипса.

С другой стороны, 14 апреля помимо этого сообщения было получено ещё несколько предупреждений об айсбергах с других кораблей. Капитан принял определённые меры, в частности, офицеры были устно и письменно предупреждены об опасности, а вперёдсмотрящим было приказано искать льдины. Поэтому нельзя сказать, что капитан Смит не знал о льдинах.
Айсберг

Некоторые критикуют отсутствие бинокля у вперёдсмотрящего (по многим свидетельским показаниям, бинокли были только на отрезке Белфаст-Саутгемптон, после этой остановки Хогг по приказу капитана почему-то сложил их в его кабине). Есть мнение, что имея бинокль, вперёдсмотрящий, несмотря на безлунную ночь, заметил бы айсберг не за полмили (926 м), а за 2 или 3 мили (4—6 км). С другой стороны, бинокль сужает поле обзора, поэтому его используют лишь после того как вперёдсмотрящий что-то заметил.

Если бы в океане было хоть небольшое волнение или зыбь, он увидел бы белые барашки у «ватерлинии» айсберга. Как позже стало известно, «Титаник» столкнулся с «чёрным» айсбергом, то есть с таким, который недавно перевернулся в воде. Обращённая к лайнеру сторона имела тёмно-синий цвет, из-за этого не было отблеска (нормальный, белый айсберг при подобном условии мог быть замечен за милю).

----------


## Justin

Маневрирование

Существует мнение, что если бы Мэрдок не отдал приказ дать задний ход сразу же после команды «право на борт», «Титаник» наверняка избежал бы столкновения, поскольку реверс отрицательно влияет на эффективность руля. При этом, правда, упускается из внимания время, необходимое на выполнение команды. На это требуется не менее 30 секунд и команда наверняка была принята с задержкой — команды для машинного отделения в пути следования лайнера отдаются редко (последняя была отдана за три дня до этого), так что у машинного телеграфа никто не стоит. Команду просто не успели выполнить, иначе «Титаник» испытал бы сильную вибрацию, но о ней никто не упоминает. Также есть мнение, что самым верным решением было бы запустить на задний ход только левый винт (либо левый и средний, но в этом случае резко падает эффективность руля). Работа винтов враздрай помогла бы ускорить поворот и снизить скорость. Возможно даже для того чтобы избежать столкновения, нужно было бы наоборот увеличить обороты среднего винта для увеличения эффективности руля. Тем более, что выполнение реверса занимает значительное время, и, следовательно, шансов быстро снизить скорость практически не было.

Также высказываются догадки, что «Титаник» остался бы на плаву, если бы руль не был переложен и корабль «таранил» бы айсберг, приняв удар на форштевень. «Вайлдинг, кораблестроитель из Белфаста, вычислил, что нос судна при этом вмялся бы на 25—30 метров, но судно бы не погибло. Это была бы мгновенная смерть для тех, кто в это время находился в носовой части судна, но погашение инерции хода было бы довольно медленным, сравнимым с едущим на такой скорости автомобилем, у которого мгновенно выжали до упора тормоза» — сообщает Барнаби. Однако Мэрдока оправдывает тот факт, что он не располагал возможностью измерить расстояние до айсберга и не мог знать, что предпринятый им манёвр не удастся. Поэтому вряд ли его можно упрекать в том, что он не отдал команду, заведомо убившую бы людей.

Плавучесть

Лайнер не был рассчитан на затопление всех первых пяти отсеков. Такая конструкция хоть и возможна, но чрезвычайно дорога — единственный корабль, построенный так, «Грейт Истерн», был нерентабельным. Нерентабельность этого гигантского судна подтверждается тем, что его не нашли возможным использовать по прямому его назначению, и в историю он вошёл как кабельное судно, использовавшееся при прокладке трансатлантического телеграфного кабеля. Нельзя также не учитывать вероятность риска. Ведь кроме «Титаника», в мирное время ни один корабль не терпел таких повреждений.

Снижение скорости или обход поля айсбергов

Несмотря на предупреждения об айсбергах, капитан «Титаника» не снизил скорость и не изменил маршрут. Но это было стандартной практикой в те времена. Так, во время расследования обстоятельств гибели «Титаника» капитан Жерард Аффельд (Gerhard C. Affeld), командовавший 5 трансатлантическими судами, показал, что, получив предупреждения об айсбергах, он никогда не менял маршрут и снижал скорость лишь в случае тумана или плохой погоды. Он изучал судовые журналы вверенных ему судов. Согласно этим журналам, другие капитаны, получив предупреждения об айсбергах, тоже не меняли маршрут и, как правило, не снижали скорость. С другой стороны, не все следовали такой практике: ближайшее к «Титанику» судно «Калифорниэн», добравшись до поля айсбергов, остановилось на его границе (и передало «Титанику» предупреждение, которое было проигнорировано).

----------


## Justin

Субъективные причины

Главной субъективной причиной гибели людей были устаревшие правила Британского кодекса торгового мореплавания, ставившие количество спасательных шлюпок в зависимость от тоннажа судна, а не от количества пассажиров. Правила были установлены в 1894 году, когда тоннаж пассажирских судов не превышал 12 952 тонн, и все суда водоизмещением 10 000 тонн и выше попали в одну категорию. Для таких судов правила требовали, чтобы в спасательных шлюпках было достаточно места для 962 человек. Тоннаж «Титаника» составлял 46 328 тонн[19].

Таким образом, владельцы «Титаника», формально выполнив инструкции (и даже слегка перевыполнив их, так как в шлюпках «Титаника» было 1 178 мест, а не 962), снабдили судно недостаточным количеством шлюпок. Несмотря на то, что спасательных шлюпок было достаточно для посадки 1 178 человек, спаслось лишь 704. Тому были определённые субъективные причины. К примеру, второй помощник капитана Чарльз Лайтоллер, командовавший спуском шлюпок у левого борта, выполнил приказ капитана Смита «сначала женщины и дети» буквально: он позволял мужчинам занимать места в шлюпках, только если нужны были гребцы и ни при каких других обстоятельствах.

Основываясь на рассказах Чарльза Лайтоллера, его внучка Леди Паттен выдвинула новую версию гибели трансатлантического лайнера. По мнению писательницы, «Титаник» затонул не потому, что плыл слишком быстро, из-за чего просто не успел избежать столкновения с айсбергом. Времени уклониться от ледяной глыбы было предостаточно, но рулевой Роберт Хитченс запаниковал и повернул штурвал не в ту сторону. Корабль получил пробоину, из-за которой он в итоге и затонул. Тем не менее пассажиров и членов экипажа можно было спасти, если бы «Титаник» остановился сразу после столкновения. К тому же ближайший корабль был всего в нескольких милях от лайнера. Управляющий компании, которой принадлежало огромное судно, Брюс Исмей, убедил капитана продолжить плавание, опасаясь, что инцидент сможет нанести ему немалый материальный урон. Он хотел спасти «Титаник», но думал исключительно о финансовой стороне дела. Скорость поступления воды в трюмы лайнера возросла в геометрической прогрессии. В итоге корабль затонул не через несколько часов, а за считанные минуты. О том, почему лайнер пошел ко дну, Лайтоллер поведал только своим родным. По словам Паттен, её дед не хотел, чтобы истинные причины катастрофы 1912 года стали достоянием гласности, опасаясь за свою репутацию. Той же позиции придерживались бабушка и мать писательницы. «Мои родные давно умерли, и я поняла, что осталась единственной в мире, кому известно об истинной причине гибели „Титаника“», — рассказала писательница.

Объективные причины

Причиной столкновения стало сочетание неблагоприятных факторов:
Айсберг принадлежал к редкому типу т. н. «чёрных айсбергов» (перевернувшихся так, что на поверхность попадает их тёмная подводная часть), из-за чего был замечен слишком поздно.
Ночь была безветренной и безлунной, в противном случае вперёдсмотрящие заметили бы барашки вокруг айсберга.
Слишком высокая скорость парохода, из-за которой удар айсберга по корпусу был максимальной силы. Если бы капитан заблаговременно, при входе в пояс айсбергов, приказал уменьшить скорость корабля, то, возможно, силы удара об айсберг не хватило бы для того, чтобы пробить корпус Титаника.
Самая лучшая сталь того времени, из которой был изготовлен «Титаник», становилась хрупкой при низкой температуре. Температура воды в ту ночь была +2°…+4° градуса, что и сделало обшивку судна очень уязвимой.

----------


## Justin

Глубина затопления

1 сентября 1985 года экспедиция под руководством директора Института океанологии города Вудс-Холл, штат Массачусетс, доктора Роберта Балларда (Robert D. Ballard) обнаружила место залегания «Титаника» на дне Атлантического океана на глубине 3750 метров.

Теория заговора

Сходство «Олимпика» и «Титаника» породило теорию заговора, согласно которой в трагический рейс на самом деле был отправлен не «Титаник», а «Олимпик». Это стало возможным после замены кормовых листов с названием судна, а также всех предметов быта и интерьера, несущих название судна (каковых, в общем, было достаточно немного). По мнению сторонников теории, это бы объяснило многие факты: отсутствие биноклей у вперёдсмотрящих, реверс во время уклонения от айсберга, высокая скорость.

Теория основывается на предположении о мошенничестве с целью получения страховки. В 1911 году во время ходовых испытаний «Олимпик» столкнулся с английским крейсером. Последний при этом чудом остался на плаву, в то время как «Олимпик» отделался небольшими повреждениями. Компания «Уайт Стар Лайн» к тому времени уже несла серьёзные финансовые потери. Страховка за судно вполне могла покрыть все убытки, однако повреждений, полученных при столкновении с крейсером, было недостаточно для выплаты страховки. Нужно было, чтобы судно получило ещё большие повреждения (которые, однако, не сказались бы на его плавучести). Поэтому при прохождении через опасный район судно подвергли намеренному риску столкновения с айсбергом — владельцы компании «Уайт Стар Лайн» были уверены, что, даже получив серьёзные повреждения, судно не затонет.

Несмотря на кажущуюся очевидной абсурдность данной версии, она получила широкое распространение, и опровергнуть её оказалось весьма непросто. Против неё, к примеру, свидетельствовал тот факт, что многие пассажиры «Титаника» ранее плавали на «Олимпике» и вряд ли не заметили бы подмены. Кроме того, присутствие на борту первых лиц компании «Уайт Стар Лайн» также свидетельствовало не в пользу теории заговора. Собственно, теория заговора была развенчана только после того, как с парохода подняли детали, на которых был выбит номер 401 (строительный номер «Титаника»), поскольку строительный номер «Олимпика» был 400. Однако, несмотря на многочисленные контраргументы, версия о заговоре всё ещё продолжает существовать — свидетельством этого является ряд современных научно-популярных статей и документальных фильмов, отстаивающих данную точку зрения.

----------

